# GLS [email protected] Al's Jungle Park Sunday 12/29/13



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Due to commitments, I can't have the usual New Year's Day race this time. Instead, we will hold it on Sunday, Dec, 29. Doors open @ 11AM for practice rotation. Skinny tire, Fat Tire (slip-on Fray), and Indy Cars will be battling it out on the Max at Jungle Park. Somewhere in there we will lay waste to a spiral-cut ham, sandwich fixin's, drinks and snacks. Bring seven bucks and get your fill of great racing and food. Just don't eat the pancakes.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on being there!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I will be there !


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle, we got fun and games, ok, maybe alot of good racing again. Look forward to see you all there. :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to try to make it


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a long time to wait,I wish there was a race this weekend!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I should be there. Ill spread the word to Uncle cracker and Jeremy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

that's uncle joe cracker get t right mike lol


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump !!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like pancakes. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok got the day off so I will be here, now I hope I can get the rust off the cars before hand. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Me and Corky will be coming to race:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u there u crackers lol.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al for a good day of racing and ham


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Another great day of racing with the Boys. Good group of guys to race with, some new racers, some old racers, some race when they can, and one racer that has more info than the entire internet can offer and isnt afraid to let you hear it, lol. :dude: great Day Al (the Young) DeYoung Thank You


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun Day lots of racin!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty 4 a good day of racin anf the food.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

20 racers descended into the Jungle Park facility to battle it out on the track. In skinny class Mike Ski took advantage of light traffic with a clean run that proved to be untouchable. There were several close finishes down through the board due to some very competitive racing. We also welcomed yet another new racer, Bill S to the group!

1. Mike Ski 68
2. Rick B 65
3. Al D 64
4. John S 62
5. Sled 62
6. Larry B 62
7. Jeff P 60
8. Chris 60
9. Pat C 60
10. Joe W 59
11. Sam H 58
12. Bill S 58
13. Brian S 57
14. Darrell S 57
15. Nate W 56
16. Tom M 53
17. Mike C 45
18. Max H 39
19. Corky S 31



Mike's car suffered an unfortunate accident on it's way to the podium. It later burst into flames and burned to the ground.....well, some wished it had.
Then we broke for lunch NOM NOM NOM


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

After returning to the track after a killer lunch, the Slip-on Fray cars took to the track. Slow Ed went through early, throwing down the gauntlet with four straight 20-lap segments. Mike Ski cycled through and made a strong run to top Ed, but came up a lap short. Al came in late with the only shot left at Ed's mark. After racking up 19-21-20 on the first three lanes, it came down to the last lane. Needing a 20 to have a shot, all eyes were on the yellow lane. When the power went off and the smoke cleared, Al's red Lambo had cleared Ed's marker by no more than a foot for the win. That's good racing between good competitors.

Slip-on Fray

1. Al D 80
2. (not) Slow Ed 80
3. Mike Ski 79
4. John S 76
5. Sam H 75
6. Rick B 75
7. Jeff P 74
8. Joe W 74
9. Larry B 74
10. Bill S 74
11. Darrell S 73
12. Chris W 72
13. Nate W 70
14. Mike C 68
15. Brian S 68
16. Pat C 66
17. Tom M 65
18. Max H 64
19. Mike W 57
20. Corky S 15



Next up was Indy Cars

Jeff, Rick and Al were able to put together three 17-lap segments only to fail to run the table with a fourth. Random carnage proved to be a wild card and Al was able to pick his way through the wreckage to claim the win. The Indy/Hot Rod class has proven to be a great change of pace due to the different driving style they require. And they look cool.....OH yeah!

1. Al D 67
2. Jeff P 66
3. Rick B 66
4. Mike W 65
5. Sled 64
6. Darrell S 64
7. Sam H 63
8. Pat C 61
9. Larry B 60
10. Chris W 59
11. Bill S 57
12. Joe W 56
13. Nate W 51
14. John S 46
15. Max H 46



As always, thanks to all my racing buddies who make this so much fun!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

where r fat tire pic and indy car pics


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Al for a great day of racing, and the good food. It was nice to see my friends again. There was a lot of fast cars with some close racing, and some good laughs.

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

??? Right in the posts. I can see them OK


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well another ruff day at the races. Still can't get the bulls eye off my back. Had some good runs going, just didn't pan out. Thanks for the day of racing and good food. 20 racers at the last race of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I feel your pain, Pat. You couldn't buy a break.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great day of racing and awesome lunch Thanks Al for being a great host:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al,I Still had fun with the group of racers we have. I hope every one made it home safe. I want to take this time to announce that I'm retiring from racing till next year. LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak::freak::freak:lol!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Al for hosting another great race and good eats. With Rick breathing down my neck in skinny, Ed finishing ahead of me in fat and my lack of a podium finish in Indy, I too am retiring!!! Box is emptied out, cars are packed for shipping to lowest bidder.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, im over it. When is the next race? Win, place 3rd or finish last, I have a great time playing with the pancakes and acing with a good group of pancake junkies


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yea Mike can't win them all.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was a kid there was an Al's Cycle Shop in Memphis.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

HA HA PAT YOU A FUNNY GUY ( NOT ) LOL.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think he really means it, Darrell


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I'm cleaning out my box right now and I have too hurry. Only a few days left in retirement. Maybe it's only a vacation.


----------

